# 20gal



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm picking up a free 20 gallon tank tomorrow and I was thinking either to move the girls over to the 20 gallon or to stock it with a bunch of other fish. Either way, I'll have a 10 or 20 gallon tank to stock!

So, what can I get?

I want to keep the new tank betta friendly in case I fall in love with another betta.

As of right now, I'm thinking:
2 Dwarf Frogs
8 Neon Tetras
1 or 2 Bristlenose plecos
1 or 2 snails (probably mystery)
shrimp, lots

What else is betta friendly? how many fish can I have in this tank?
I think I might plant it too, natural style, so plant suggestions?

Also I'm on a budget, so where can I get these things for a deal? I'll need to cycle the tank, probably with plants then maybe snails and shrimp


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Neons are risky because they seem to get nippy without provocation occasionally but I have them and rarely have issues. Corys make excellent tank mates but need very stable water conditions and sand substrate, you'd need at least 6 but people have had success with less. I have 4 and they are very busy and happy little buddies. Cherry barbs are nice and get Along well with bettas.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

If you want tetras, let me know and I can ship you my four for free if you pay shipping (i need to get them off my hands) its 2 neons 2 glowlites, and they are way stressed from not being in schools


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

how much is shipping? I'd love them for free, I was going to go to the Fish Nook tomorrow but I'd rather get them . . .?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

depends where you live... where do you live?


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Massachusetts, USA


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

can I have your zipcode? lol it wont tell me for massachusets, but overnight is 25-40 (estimate) regular few day is like 15-20


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

01450
thats a bit too much, I could probably get them cheaper from somewhere closer by, sorry


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

aww  ok what if we split the cost somehow? I really wanna just get rid of them lol


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

haha, i'll take them if you wanna get rid of them. Whats the final for a regular shipping? can they make the journey? where are you?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

maryland, and I did some research, and they are too delicate to ship unless its overnoight, which i doubt if affordable, sorry


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

thats ok. Sorry I couldn't take them off your hands for you :/

I'm headed to the fish nook tomorrow to scout out some potentials. Wish me luck


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

ok thanks bye!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Actually, usps has flat rate boxes and I can probably do a 11 dollar medium box! i dont even really need to split the cost.. meh ill see u still intrested?
its 2 dif. kinds of tetras though, so I would suggest a separats school for each, but u could get some glowlites and the neons will tag along in that school


----------

